# Best Dehydrator temp for beef Jerky



## sabomnim

I have 1/4 inch thick bison flank steaks in my fridge in cure/seasoning 
This will be my first time making jerky in my new Redhead Dehydrator (drawers not stacks) 
What's the optimal temp/time for the jerky to cook at?


----------



## smokin phil

sabomnim said:


> I have 1/4 inch thick bison flank steaks in my fridge in cure/seasoning
> This will be my first time making jerky in my new Redhead Dehydrator (drawers not stacks)
> What's the optimal temp/time for the jerky to cook at?


OK, no experience with bison or your exact dehydrator. But, I have a Presto 6301, digital adjustable time and temp. I've made both solid and ground beef jerky. Recommended temp in my instruction manual is 160F. They also recommend precooking the meat to be safe. I don't precook. I think it would destroy the whole point of beef jerky.Time will vary. Mines never less than 4 hours, nor more than 6. YMMV....


----------



## sb59

Game meats should be frozen at 0 degrees for 60 days to kill parasites, or else you should bring to internal temp. of 160 to kill.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

sabomnim said:


> I have 1/4 inch thick bison flank steaks in my fridge in cure/seasoning
> This will be my first time making jerky in my new Redhead Dehydrator (drawers not stacks)
> What's the optimal temp/time for the jerky to cook at?



When I do jerky, (deer,elk) I hang it in my pellet grill at 160-165* for usually 4-6 hrs.


----------



## fitnessfun

I'm on the search for a decent jerky dehydrator but don't want to pay a bunch of money. What kind of dehydrator should I get?  Here's what I'm looking at right now: http://www.squidoo.com/beef-jerky-dehydrator


----------



## shtrdave

I do mine at the highest temp I believe it is 160° I have the cabelas 80liter shown in your link. It will hold 20 pound of meat most of the time I do 10 - 15 pound batches, takes around 8 hours to do.

I have a cousin that was looking for one he bought the Nesco in your link and is happy with it, he doesn't make that much at a time.

The StX in the link looks interesting, and a decent price compared to the cabelas and the Xcalibur.

Figure out how large of a batch you are going to do at once, that is where I would start my search, with the tray sizes listed you would have an idea of how much they would hold.


----------

